# Festo CPX: Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich



## MikeJ (14 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

in einer Anlage habe ich 2 Festo Ventilinseln CPX. Immer wenn die Sicherheitssteuerung die Lastspannung der Inseln weg schaltet, zeigen diese den Fehler "Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich" an. Die CPU läuft weiter und auch sonst passt alles - mich würde es auch nicht weiter stören, aber der Kunde stört sich an der Roten "SF-Leuchte" an der CPU. Kann ich diese irgendwie unterbinden?! OB 82 ist geladen...


Viele Grüße 
Mike


----------



## Paule (14 Mai 2010)

MikeJ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in einer Anlage habe ich 2 Festo Ventilinseln CPX. Immer wenn die Sicherheitssteuerung die Lastspannung der Inseln weg schaltet, zeigen diese den Fehler "Baugruppe gestört oder Wartung erforderlich" an. Die CPU läuft weiter und auch sonst passt alles - mich würde es auch nicht weiter stören, aber der Kunde stört sich an der Roten "SF-Leuchte" an der CPU. Kann ich diese irgendwie unterbinden?! OB 82 ist geladen...


Hallo Mike,
warum wir die komplette Spannung weggeschaltet?
Festo Ventilinseln haben doch einen separaten Anschluss für den Not-Aus.
Die Versorgungsspannung sollte immer anstehen.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2010)

*DP-Slave Diagnosealarm*

Hallo mike,
ich habe zwar die Festo-Ventilinsel CPX noch nicht über Bus an eine CPU gekoppelt, kenne 
aber das beschriebene Verhalten von Ventilinseln anderer Hersteller.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du die CPX als Profibus-DP-Slave an Deine CPU gekoppelt hast.

Vielleicht kannst Du im Slave-Parametrierdialog der CPX (oder in der GSD-Datei) abstellen,
daß die CPX Diagnosealarme auslöst.
Vielleicht kann bei Deiner Master-CPU (Typ?) auch der Aufruf des Diagnosealarm-OB82 
ausgeschaltet werden (dann aber für alle Slave!).

Oder Du erklärst Deinem Kunde, daß die rote SF-Leuchte ja nur bei Notaus leuchtet und das 
so sein muß. Der Schaltschrank ist ja geschlossen und im Normalfall sieht keiner die SF-LED.

@Paule
Die Versorgungsspannung der Ventilinsel wird nicht abgeschaltet, sonst käme der OB86
(Baugruppenausfall). Es wird nur die Lastspannung der Ventile abgeschaltet (extra Anschluß).
Die Ventilinsel-Steuerelektronik überwacht diese Lastspannung und meldet dem DP-Master den 
Ausfall der Lastspannung (ist ja eigentlich sinnvoll).
Mich stört aber auch, daß die SF-LED leuchtet und von jeder Ventilinsel ein Diagnosepuffer-
Eintrag bei Kommen und Gehen erzeugt wird.
Andersrum: so sehe ich schon im Diagnosepuffer, wann die Jungs Notaus gedrückt haben 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## SKg (17 Mai 2010)

Schau dir mal den SFC 12 "D_ACT_DP" an, mit dem kannst du Slaves deaktivieren und auch aktivieren!
Wenn die Slaves Deaktiviert werden fragt die CPU den Slave nichtmehr ab und die SF LED erlischt!

Gruß
SKg


----------



## rainer0210 (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo MikeJ,

die Überwachung der Lastspannung bei CPX-Inseln kannst du in den Eigenschaften des DP-Slaves abschalten, siehe Bild.

Rainer


----------



## MikeJ (17 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin leider nicht mehr zum ausprobieren gekommen, aber wenn ich wieder beim Kunden bin, werde ich es einmal Versuchen.

@Paule: natürlich wird nur die "Last-Spannung" und nicht die Versorgungsspannung der Insel abgeschaltet.
@PN/DP: das Problem ist, dass das Betreten des Schutzbereichs durch eine Lichtschranke die Spannung abschaltet - also bei jedem Zyklus einmal. Somit ist halt leider auch der Puffer voll mit den Meldungen...
@SKg: ja, die SFC12 verwende ich schon zum trennen der Vorrichtung, allerdings wird sie ja hier nicht getrennt, sondern nur die Ausgänge abgeschaltet, wenn eine Schutzkreisverletzung vorliegt.
@rainer0210: woher weißt Du, dass es der Parameter "Uven" ist. Hast Du das in der Doku finden können?! Ich hab mir die Doku angeschaut und eigentlich garnichts über die Parametrierung gefunden...


Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2010)

*Festo UserDocs*

Hallo Mike,

wie ich es schon vermutet hatte, zeigt der Screenshot der Slave-Parametrierung 
von Rainer, daß man die Überwachung der Ventilspannung deaktivieren kann.
Diese Überwachung kann sogar im laufenden Betrieb aktiviert/deaktiviert werden
(siehe Handbücher).
Aber ob das sinnvoll ist, die Ventilspannungs-Überwachung *generell* abzustellen?



MikeJ schrieb:


> @PN/DP: das Problem ist, dass das Betreten des Schutzbereichs durch eine Lichtschranke die Spannung abschaltet - also bei jedem Zyklus einmal. Somit ist halt leider auch der Puffer voll mit den Meldungen...


Wenn Du es vorher weißt, daß nun planmäßig der Schutzbereich betreten wird, dann 
kannst Du vorher die Überwachung der Ventilspannung deaktivieren und danach den 
Zugang gestatten. Beim Start des nächsten Bearbeitungszyklus dann wieder aktivieren.
Dann kommen keine "unschönen" Diagnosepuffer-Einträge mehr.
Nur noch bei unerwarteten Schutzkreisverletzungen.



MikeJ schrieb:


> @rainer0210: woher weißt Du, dass es der Parameter "Uven" ist. Hast Du das in der Doku finden können?! Ich hab mir die Doku angeschaut und eigentlich garnichts über die Parametrierung gefunden...


Dann hast Du Dir nicht die richtige Dokumentation angeschaut.

Uven = Unterspannung Ventile
KZ.. = Kurzschluß ..

Festo hat fast alle Anwender-Dokumente zum Download hier:
http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/UserDocs/

Am schnellsten findet man ein Dokument, wenn man die Dokumenten-Nr kennt.
Man kann sich aber auch alle Dokumente zu einem Produkt anzeigen lassen.

Mit Deiner "unscharfen" Angabe "CPX" kann ich Dir natürlich nicht die exakt richtigen 
Dokumente raussuchen, doch Du sollst ja auch noch was zu tun haben. 

z.B. ist in folgenden Dokumenten die Konfiguration und Parametrierung ausführlich erklärt, 
auch mit Beispielen für Step7 HW Konfig, inklusive Hinweise zur Diagnose mit OB86 und OB82.
Ausführliche Details der Parameter siehe im entsprechenden Modul-Handbuch.

*526445* System−Beschreibung Installation und Inbetriebnahme von CPX−Terminals
*526439* Digitale CPX−EA−Module und Anschlussblöcke + CPX−Pneumatik−Interfaces
Suche nach "CPX-FB" -> Deinen Feldbusknoten auswählen (FB13 = *526427*)

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rainer0210 (18 Mai 2010)

Hallo MikeJ

der Screenshot ist aus einem Projekt von mir, läuft seit über einem Jahr. Bei den Festo-Inseln schalten wir die Lastspannungsüberwachung (Unterspannung Ventile Uven) immer aus wenn Lastspannungsabschaltungen über Sicherheitskreise vorgenommen werden. Die Spannung wird ja an anderer Stelle überwacht. Nebeneffekt der Abschaltung: die LED's auf den Ventilen werden bei abgeschalteter Lastspannung auch nicht mehr rot.
Probier es und du wirst sehen es funktioniert.

Rainer


----------



## robomann2011 (15 Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich bei dieser Festo Baugruppe in meiner S7-300 projektieren muss?

50E-F13GOQPEGWEGW-D+GSBABE32P-VCD-N-MBHU-EL+4Z


----------



## bike (15 Januar 2014)

GSD Datei von Festo laden.
Richtigen Kopf auswählen.
Passende Ventile dazu und schon funktioniert es.

Ist wirklich so schwer zu denken, lesen und verstehen? 


bike


----------



## mattsches (16 Januar 2014)

Hallo robomann,

nach Import der GSD-Datei (http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/SupportPortal/default.aspx?q=cpx+gsd&tab=5&s=t)  und Einfügen der Insel am Profibus-Strang muss deren Konfiguration so ausschauen:




Im Konfigurator im Online-Katalog (http://www.festo.com/cat/de_de/products_VIMPA_FB) kann man die beiden Bestellcodes auch einfügen und bekommt eine grafische Darstellung der verbauten Module. Selbsterklärend sind die Codes leider tatsächlich nicht.

Schöne Grüße,

mattsches

---
edit: Bitte auf Grafik klicken! Dann kann man die Einträge lesen.


----------

